# HKS FCON



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

I dont even know if this is the right place to ask this but....


Does anyone have any info on setting up an HKS FCON on an sr20 powered sentra? ... I can find tonnes of info on using it on sylvia's and skylines but i can find any info for the sentra ... i know there are harness's for the sylvia ecu and while this may sound stupid (i ask alot of these questions) but is there any real difference between the pins on the sr20 powered Sylvia's ecu and the Bluebirds, and if they are the same could i order teh FCON with the Sylvia harness and use it just the same?


----------

